# Critter skinner 2000.



## aschmidt (Aug 11, 2012)

http://cdn.imageserver.c-m-
g.us/michigan-sportsman_com/175/(null)/77972-1421975876.jpg
Just finished wiring my power winch skinning rig that my brother and I built. Now I can skin anywhere, anytime. It lifts my 205lbs carcus, so it should handle yotes no problem. Now I just gotta get another yote to test it. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## aschmidt (Aug 11, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## jathward (Jul 31, 2011)

Wow, can't believe that Chevy held 205 pounds.lol...
All joking aside , great job on on the rig.Looks like that thing will work great...keep us posted on how well that works..I could use something like that on my travels . Thanks for sharing. .


----------



## fr3db3ar (Feb 26, 2009)

Very handy when you want to leave the carcus but take the hide.


----------



## aschmidt (Aug 11, 2012)

Needless to say, work was slow for a couple days. So we had lots of time. Hope it works.&#128517;


----------



## WMGAMEBIRDS (Jan 22, 2015)

Nice! Quick question about your design... The cable goes from the wench through the pulleys then back to the vertical pole at the top. Does it detach from there to hook up the gambrel, or do you have some sort of double pulley to increase the mechanical advantage off the front of the unit?


----------



## aschmidt (Aug 11, 2012)

Yeah it connects right to the the gambrel after the pulleys. I just connect it there to keep it out of the way. If we were to do it again we would use square tubing instead. The lights run off the pigtail connect. And the winch will run off 2 gauge wire from the the batterie along the frame to a additional pigtail connect that I will install. At the battery I'll use gator clamps at the batterie so it's not hooked up all the time. I'm hunting hard for another coyote to post pics. But as you all now they can be few and far between when calling.


----------



## WMGAMEBIRDS (Jan 22, 2015)

You should come down to West Michigan. I heard from a DNR biologist that they are predicting an 80% loss on fawns this year in barry county due to coyotes. I know there are a ton around here.


----------

